# New sleep aid.



## BigBob (Mar 11, 2015)

For all you insomniacs.
http://m.nydailynews.com/life-style...ource=facebook.com&utm_campaign=NYDN+Facebook


----------



## Akamai (Mar 11, 2015)

I just saw that on a Indiegogo crowd funding site last night. Interesting.

Ak


----------



## Sully (Mar 11, 2015)

Doesn't look like anything special. Just melatonin with a transdermal delivery system. You can get the same effect by administering melatonin sublingually. Goes direct to the bloodstream. And way cheaper than what you're gonna pay for their patented product.


----------



## jack3d14 (Apr 11, 2015)

i agree i don't see anything revolutionary. i just take animal pm that works great for me. 

Universal Nutrition Animal PM 30 Packs at SameDaySupplements.com for lowest price.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 14, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Doesn't look like anything special. Just melatonin with a transdermal delivery system. You can get the same effect by administering melatonin sublingually. Goes direct to the bloodstream. And way cheaper than what you're gonna pay for their patented product.



I think you would be better off with the oral route
since transdermals have such poor absorption rates.


----------

